# Could my dog be missing my husband?



## neddy1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, my dog has been acting a bit weird over the last little while. I'm wondering if he could be missing my husband. For the last 10 days or so Ned has just not been himself. He is eating normally, just as playful as normal when out on his daily pack walk but when he's home with me during the day he just seems depressed. Very occasionally he will whine briefly too! We had a great Christmas break when my OH was home for 10 days. He took Ned out on long walks virtually everyday and they have always had a very close bond. Could the reason he is acting strangely be because he misses my OH now that he has gone back to work? I don't think it can be anything medical as he doesn't have any other symptoms. Although he does have dandruff that is quite persistent. I'm pretty sure this is related to the allergy he has though. Your thoughts would be very welcome please!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Very possibly, especially if your husband was taking him for long walks every day.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

neddy1 said:


> Although he does have dandruff that is quite persistent. I'm pretty sure this is related to the allergy he has though. Your thoughts would be very welcome please!


I *think* this can be caused by stress? Obviously amongst many other things.
Hopefully someone else can clarify.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Usually the first day my OH goes back to working away, E poops in the house. Her training has got so good recently that it is standing out as the only time pretty much she does it with the exception of stress situations. When he started working away she peed on our bed. She is very good at holding her pee usually so definitly stress and since she has got better she hasn't peed on the bed for a long time. 
Another odd behaviour is sometimes when he is getting ready to leave E will get possesive about a chew. Again it's like she knows something is happening and the stress reverts her to her old behaviour a bit. 

Mine both whine randomly when he is away. They look for him sometimes. 

They have been used to me not being there all the time from day one, they are used to me going coming back a lot. My OH isn't as social and works from home, tends to just stay in the one room doesn't go out much. 

Maybe encourage your OH to do tiny trips out so going away isn't such a big step. I have tried this but to no avail we end up falling back into old habits sadly. I know it works potentially because they know if we leave them in the car or one of us leaves the car we are going to be back very soon so never get stressed/upset.


----------



## alison11 (Jul 11, 2012)

I had this when my OH went away in September and I have to say for us it took a good few weeks before I felt like Duke sort of settled down again. He would whine randomly, follow me everywhere, started to bark if I left him in the car to nip into the shop and just didn't seem able to settle, giving him human emotions but he just seemed sad! He also had a bit of an upset stomach just after OH went. They definitely had a better bond and spent a lot of time together before he went away so I can understand it.

I'm hoping that the next time he goes away he'll realise that we've done this before and hopefully if he does have a bit of time being unsettled that it won't last as long. I started to reward him with treats when he was calm and settled and now find that he doesn't feel the need to follow me everywhere.

When OH comes home I fully expect to be relegated back to number 2 spot!


----------



## neddy1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for your replies, they are quite reassuring. I have been thinking about the situation more today and in the last few months my OH and I have had a rough patch in our marriage and the atmosphere in the house has not been the best. I think this could be affecting Ned too! We are going to work on this. Seeing our boy affected by it has made us realise that we seriously need to do something about it, for his happiness and ours.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

They most surely can be behaving like this due to missing your husband if the bond is strong , watch their reaction to his return if they seem calmer and it eases then its likely.
A good way of providing some comfort is to put a blanket or t shirt worn by your husband that he doesn't mind sharing in the room.
That they can still smell him may provide some relief .


----------



## alison11 (Jul 11, 2012)

Nightkeeper said:


> They most surely can be behaving like this due to missing your husband if the bond is strong , watch their reaction to his return if they seem calmer and it eases then its likely.
> A good way of providing some comfort is to put a blanket or t shirt worn by your husband that he doesn't mind sharing in the room.
> That they can still smell him may provide some relief .


That's a good point that I forgot to mention, I kept a few of OHs clothes unwashed  that I would put in duke's bed for him, not sure if it helped but he did settle and seemed to enjoy sniffing OHs smelly tshirts!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Your OH is in the forces if I remember correctly? 

I do everything for our dogs - I have to. Yes they bond with him and he gets a Kings reception everytime he comes home - he doesn't feed them or walk them (he runs Lou when he comes home) and he doesn't do training with them. I feel this helps with their anxiety at him leaving. 

My OH is due to go on tour for 7 months in a few weeks time so it'll be the first time he has left for more than 6 weeks for them and myself. Luckily with me doing most for them - they don't really notice when he's gone and I don't have many problems. 

Perhaps get more involved with Duke - find a training class - even if he doesn't need it. Get your bond stronger - then he won't miss your Husband as much.


----------

